# maternity exemption



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

hi

I am after some advice. I have just had my positive pregnancy test from my clinic today. i am on clexane and crinone and need to get a prescription from my GP. While my GP is happy to write the prescription he says I have to see the midwife for the exemption certificate, but the women on reception won't make me an appointment with her until I am gone 8 weeks. I am pretty sure I have read online that I cannot claim free prescriptions unless the form is signed. is there anything i can do?

thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Congrats on your BFP 

I'm afraid that is correct you cannot claim exemption until you have the certificate signed and dated by midwife or GP. You also can't sign for exemption until you can physically evidence your certificate, during this time you have to pay but claim back the costs later.

On the plus side your GP is agreeing to prescribe on the NHS for you! Many have to pay privately for this. The NHS prescription charge is a lot less than the actual cost of the Clexane.

This link may be helpful http://www.nhsbsa.nhs.uk/1644.aspx

/links


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

All sorted now thanks Maz.


----------

